# Tibble / Silver Lake Flat



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Well here is my first fishing trip report since the lakes thawed (I know, pathetic!  ). I took my son up to Tibble Saturday night. I couldn't believe how CROWDED it was!! It was elbow-to-elbow around the entire reservoir! After catching a few 6" planters and having our lines crossed by others several times we decided to head up to Silver Lake Flat in the hopes of finding more elbow room. The drive up was spectacularly scenic, with everything so green except the snow-capped peaks. Silver Lake Flat was also very beautiful. We drove across the dam and fished on NE side, near the spillway. There was A LOT more elbow room, but still quite a few people on the lake (sigh - what can you expect on a Saturday evening with $4/gallon gas?). There were especially lots of people up there on 4-wheelers. One little girl kept riding back and forth along the road behind us on her little 4-wheeler, and although she looked to be having a lot of fun, it got to be pretty annoying so we packed up and walked north along the bank to get away from the road. We walked past several other people fishing and only a couple had caught anything and they were just 10" planters, a little bigger than what we were seeing at Tibble. My son was fishing with orange sparkle Power Bait with a salmon egg on one of the treble hooks, and managed to catch a couple of the 10" planters, which are still plenty of excitement for him. I was tossing different lures without any success, until I switched to a purple bugger behind a bubble and caught a couple planters. We brought a couple home (the ones that my son caught) and had a nice drive home. We stopped at a corner station on the way home and I got my son hooked on barbecue corn nuts. All together not a bad way to spend a few hours on a Saturday evening. Here is one of the shots I snapped of my son with my phone. Sorry for the poor quality. The scenery really was gorgeous.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Good report.....helping the kid's love for fishing is awesome. Some of the best memories with my dad are at tibble when I was your son's age. The mountains are beautiful. Thanks for the great pic to help me remember what they look like.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

I remember when you used to be able to go to tibble fork without having to battle the crowds. I mean there were always people up there on the weekends but now if you decide to head up there on a Saturday or Sunday, you better be prepared for combat fishing. 

Nice report BTW! Well worth the extra drive to get away from the masses.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was up there Saturday too and it was starting to fill up big time at Tibble Fork. I am glad to hear that you were able to catch a couple of fishing too, nothing of size for us either. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice. I have to find out how to post pics with my cell phone.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a bad photo for a phone. Glad you were able to get out with the boy and catch a few.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's tough to have a good time when you're getting crowded, but it sounds like you maintained your composure and prevailed to have fun, in spite of the zoo.

Good job. Keep that boy fishing!


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I think that picture is kinda cool. It's got an old timey look to it. Makes it look like you were up there in the 60's BEFORE it was combat fishing!!!


----------

